# SHELIX cutter heads



## sawdustmaker1961 (Dec 19, 2020)

Hello everyone,
While inspecting a Jointer I acquired, I pulled one of the cutter knives to look into replacing them, what I found was it is practically imposable to buy 1/16" thick cutter knives, I searched every vendor I could find on the internet.



















A few weeks back I was surfing the web & an add caught my attention!



















Just wondering if anyone has had experience with these? I figure it's a whole lot better than buying a new machine!


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I put a Shelix in my planer. Delta DC 380 I think. I has been a few years probably should rotate the blades but that is a lot of work. I am happy with it


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

That looks like a Delta Cutterhead it takes 3/32 blades i think.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You'll find many folks have bought them, or one of the clones now made. I have them in both my jointer and planer (also a DC 380) and will never go back to knives. There's a long list of reasons to have them including cutting edge life, reduced noise, and no tear out on squirrelly grain among others…..and one very good reason to not them: cost.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

What is the make and size of the jointer?


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I replaced the straight knives in my DW735 planer with a Shelix head about six years ago. Been happy with it since. Yes it is initially expensive but works out to less and less every year I use it.


----------



## GaryCK (Apr 7, 2018)

I know you're asking about the Shelix head, but if you need a source for 1/16" thick jointer knife blades, American National Knife Company still carries them, at least for 6" and 8" blades. I used to have a 6" no-name jointer that needed them and they were the only place I could find that sold them. I remember having no complaints about the quality of the blades I bought from them.

https://www.americannationalknife.com/

I sold that jointer after I bought an 8" jointer with the helical head and I love it. It is much quieter than the three-bladed jointer it replaced and I love the square blades. They're easy to change out - much easier than setting the straight-blade knives in my opinion.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Setting three standard jointer knives to the same height is a royal pain. That's reason enough to upgrade to the Shelix head.

With the Shelix, each cutter is indexed in position. As long as you blow dust away when rotating cutters, they cut great without any adjustments.


----------



## sawdustmaker1961 (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks for the input guys! I was planning on replacing them with the Shelix head, but wanted to hear some input. 
Control freak, it is a 6" Foremost Machinery (out of business) not sure when it was manufactured.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I have an old 6 1/8" Craftsman and was able to Google blades for that. It sounded like you may have had something similar.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I just got the Grizzly catalog yesterday and noticed it had a big selection of Shellix type cutter heads.

What got my attention is there is now one with a *V shaped pattern to the cutters*. Anyone experienced that one yet?

I have been debating the need to get a Shelix head for my Powermatic 15s. It has the spiral blade head and does a great job with a smooth finish. There is no need to adjust the blades, they just go screw right in. The blades can't really be sharpened (they are thin and flexible) but I do touch them up by hand to extend their life. At $90 a set of 3 it would take me at least 7+ years to pay for a change to the Selix head. Maybe in the next life….


----------



## GaryCK (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm not sure "need" is exactly the correct word for potentially getting a Shelix head for your jointer, Les.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

changed my jointer to a shelix early this year,smother cuts and much quiter.ill never go back to regular blades again.you wont regret it.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

I have Helical heads on my planer , both Jointers and its now a pleasure to use them all.
Quieter, cleaner cuts, no setup, no sharpening,no regrets.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Ditto on the votes for the Shelix cutters. It's MUCH quieter and the finish is MUCH better. If you can afford it, do it. You will never look back. It's not even close.


----------



## findthehumorinthings (Jul 11, 2018)

Ordered my shelix for the dewalt dw735 about a month ago. Got an email after the order telling me that it could be several weeks before I get it. I wouldn't have been so concerned about that had they not immediately taken full payment when the order was placed. That's just a bit more than shady business.
Just letting others know so they aren't surprised by that.


----------

